# Keeping Sakura and Crystal Red shrimp together



## MikeG747 (24 Feb 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Is it possible to keep Sakura and Crystal Red shrimps together in the same tank? I am guessing the answer is a yes but just wanted a bit of confirmation.
Also will these two shrimp varieties interbreed?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Feb 2013)

Hi Mike yes you can keep them together they will not interbreed.Sakura shrimp are easier to keep the CRS prefer lower TDS.Good article to read about CRS in the invert section.Cheers mark


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2013)

No issues keeping them together, only one thing to consider, the cherries breed much faster than the CRS and therefore that might stop CRS from breeding, always best to keep a species only if you want to breed them!


----------

